# Construccion de reloj con 4026 y 555



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hola compañeros he estado  tratando de hacer un reloj con los 4026 y el 555. pero me surgio un problema  como hgo para que el display nº2 y nº4 lleguen solo hasta 6?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Lo que te falta son los divisores para lograr minutos y horas
Si partes de un clock de 1 HZ para conseguir el conteo de miunutos necesitas dividir este por "60".
Para conseguir el conteo de horas necesitas dividir el conteo de minutos por "60"
Y si quieres el conteo de dias otro divisor mas pero por "24"
Lo que tienes que intercalar son 2 divisores programables por "60"

Segundos = Clock: 1 HZ
Minutos = Segundos / 60
Horas = Minutos / 60 = Segundos / (60 * 60)
Dias = Horas / 24 = Segundos /(60 * 60 * 24)

Los divisores se intercalan entre:
El contador de segundos y el de minutos.
El contador de minutos y el de horas.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

> Lo que te falta son los divisores para lograr minutos y horas
> Si partes de un clock de 1 HZ para conseguir el conteo de miunutos necesitas dividir este por "60".
> Para conseguir el conteo de horas necesitas dividir el conteo de minutos por "60"
> Y si quieres el conteo de dias otro divisor mas pero por "24"
> ...


Entendi lo del calculo pero no lo de los divisores.  que son? algun IC? si es asi ¿cual es?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Con 1 solo IC no se logra, se necesitan 2 para 60

Busca data del CD4018, MC14018

En donde vives que frecuencia de linea tienen ?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

entre 50 y 60 Hz. por que la pregunta? es para utilizar la frecuencia de la linea como una guia para el reloj?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Es 50Hz o es 60Hz (Nunca puede ser "Entre")
Si tienes 60 Hz hay se puede implementar un divisor para conseguir 1HZ que te dara mejor presicion que un 555.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

en tal caso como mido la frecuencia? como se colocaria en divisor presetable ? como se le da el valor  de division?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

De que frec. me hablas, de la linea es fija y NO hace falta medirla, del 555 la mides controlando que el reloj no adelante ni atrase.

Generador de pulsos cada minuto


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

La tercera parte todavia No esta

http://www.neoteo.com/tabid/54/ID/1...tle&Reloj_digital_parte_1__de_3_=Default.aspx

http://www.neoteo.com/tabid/54/ID/1648/Title/Reloj_digital_parte_2__de_3_/Default.aspx


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Oye Fogonazo y en tal caso que lo quiera hacer con los CMOS y los divisores?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

No es dificil, yo diria que lo hagas con el reloj sacado de la frecuencia de linea, lo demas son unas decenas de conexiónes, ni siquiera es caro , los CMOS son bastante economicos U$ 0,25 c/u Aproximadamente.

Por la frecuencia le preguntas a cualquer electricista si es 50 o 60HZ


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Esto es lo que dices?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Exacto, este esquema te da la presentacionde minutos y si lo divides por 60 tienes las horas


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

pero me e fracturado la cabeza buscando como conectarle el divisor. me podés ayudar?
Ademas el MC14040B puede soportar 110 VAC? no necesita alguna resistencia?

PD: ve esto: http://www.electro-tech-online.com/...splays-hourly-ch-chimev3_305.jpg?d=1136651821


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Definitivamente el MC14040 no soporta esa tension, por eso esta la resistencia de 1 MOhm a la entrada, fijate bien donde dice 1.0 M (1,000,000 Ohms)
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff44/stinfler/Divisor3600.jpg

Para el divisor tienes que hacerlo en 2 pasos:
Por ejemplo primero divides por 6 y luego por 10 (El producto tiene que dar 60)
La idea es tu lo implementes solo.
Fijate si te ingenias como hacerlo, si no lo logras te ayudo.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

ok. y de cuantos W la resistencia. una pregunta del IC.CD4018, MC14018¿se utilizan los 2 o uno? si es uno solo. se utilizan todas sus patas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Con 1/2W alcanza

En el MC14018 o CD4018 se usan
Clock
Data
Reset
Preset Enable
Los Jam dependen de que division quieres (Algunos se conectan a +VCC y otros a -VCC)
Los Q depende de que salida ocupas

Esta es la tabla de verdad del IC

Fijate como se deveria conectar


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

> Con 1 solo IC no se logra, se necesitan 2 para 60
> 
> Busca data del CD4018, MC14018
> 
> En donde vives que frecuencia de linea tienen ?


PD: eso lo colocaste tu.
saludos. espero la respuesta para empezar y postear.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Vuelve a leer, lo edite


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Pero si escojos uno. debo poner dos. unos que divida por 6 y otro por 10?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Para el divisor tienes que hacerlo en 2 pasos:
> Por ejemplo primero divides por 6 y luego por 10 (El producto tiene que dar 60)



2 Integrados para los primeros 60 y 2 mas para los otros 60


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Quizas no me entendiste. pregunto que si debo utilizar los dos que me pasaste o dos de un mismo tipo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

AAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ¡¡¡¡¡

Los dos son lo mismo, MC es Motorola y CD es RCA, son 2 codigos de la misma cosa.

Solo necesitas 1 para cada divisor uno divide por "6" y el otro por "10" 

Para dividir por 60 = 2 Integrados

Se comprende ahora por que me maree ¡

Segun saco cuentas tu proyecto tendra si no me equivoco 8 integrados

1 CD4020 Generar pulsos cada minuto
1 CD4012 Generar pulsos cada minuto
1 CD4026 Unidades de minutos
1 CD4026 Decenas de minutos
1 CD4018 Divisor por 6
1 CD4018 Divisor por 10
1 CD4026 Unidades de horas
1 CD4026 Decenas de horas


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Fogonazo esto es el divisor de 60. creo que es asi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

No me fije si las patas son las correctas pero parece que si

Tienes que conectar las entradas no usadas a -VCC o +VCC segun corresponda, en caso contrario el integrado se pone como loco


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

mmm como identifico cual va al negativo o positivo?  ese circuito sirve para los minutos y las horas tambien? como hago si mi simulador no tien el CD4818? pss:


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> mmm como identifico cual va al negativo o positivo?  ese circuito sirve para los minutos y las horas tambien? como hago si mi simulador no tien el CD4818? pss:




Primero piensa, luego prueba con el simulador
Si va a +VCC sera activo, es para introducir un dato logico 1
Si va a -VCC es inactivo, no introduce nada

No tengo CD4018 en el simulador ?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿
Intentaste MC14018
Fijate si no hay librerias para bajar en internet con los componentes que te faltan


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

ok tratare. voy a hacer el diagrama completo y lo publico. luego me cuentas.


----------



## jona (Oct 15, 2007)

hola antony como te va?
hace poco vi este, parece sencillo y todo resumido en un ic,reloj de national.



saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Pero el problema seria encontar el IC. por eso trabaje con los CMOS mas faciles y accecibles.
De todas maneras me dare una vueltica por las tiedas. ojala que lo tengan.


----------



## hen2613 (Sep 20, 2010)

mira lo que debes hacer es poner en serie 1 4017b para que se reinicie en 6 y 2 4017b para que se reinicie en 12 o en 24 h luego te indicare una foto para que lo veas


----------



## jovier (May 21, 2012)

al final como les quedó yo quiero pararlo en 60 segundos con 4026 estoy intentanto pararlos con compuertas y  pero no me sale


----------



## camarohero (Jun 28, 2012)

Les comparto mi proyecto de contador
tiene:
horas, minutos, segundos y decimas
por lo tanto puede contar (teoricamente) hasta 100 horas
solo me falto la parte del reloj, que podria ser el 555 pero eso es muy facil asi que simplemente lo puse como un CLOCK del que trae el Livewire
aqui esta la simulacion funciona perfectamente
SI HAY ALGUIEN QUE LE SIRVA Y QUE QUIERA APORTAR ALGO que me ayude con dos cosas: 
1a.- disenar el pcb, ultimamente he andado muy corto de tiempo por escuela y trabajo y no he podido ponerme a eso
2da.- si alguien sabe como hacer que un reloj comienze PERFECTAMENTE en un estado logico bajo y que tenga un retardo de 1 segundo seria excelente. Esto porque en caso de quitar el integrado de las decimas nos atenemos a un posible retardo de un segundo.

espero que les sirva
comentarios bienvenidos

P.D. PARA EL QUE SE FIJE BIEN Y TENGA LA DUDA:
Los contadores de decadas 4017 al tener en un principio un 1 en reloj empiezan en la salida 2, lo que crearia un adelanto de un numero, puesto que haria el cambio de la sig. decada en el numero 5, en ves del 6. 
Sin embargo, la entrada "inicio" reinicia los 4017, permitiendole empezar desde 0 sin ningun problema


----------

